# Newbie question - Insurance



## NSXR (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi All

I was going thru a couple of for sale thread and realized that the only problem for em to have a skyline is the fact that I will be living in France and Germany.

I was thinking about the possibility of buying the car in the UK, Insuring it there and then take it to germany and France to use it on a daily basis.

I know this sounds a little weird but can u give ur opinion.

Peace
NSXR

PS: I am currently in Miami but coming back to Europe after 4+ years.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Hmmm.... Not sure you can do this. You may have to give a UK address. With it being the EU, you may get away with it, but generally I don't think you can.


----------



## NSXR (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I figured I would need a UK address and I think I can arrange that.

But do you see any other problem. Has anyone ever done that?

Peace
NSXR


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I would really tread carefully if i were you. You probably can get the car insured but if the insurance co gets a sniff that you live abroad and the worst happens then they will find every excuse to pay out.

Gez


----------

